
What's Wrong With the Teenage Mind? - jedwhite
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052970203806504577181351486558984-lMyQjAxMTAyMDMwMDEzNDAyWj.html
======
sp332
I just remember some of my friends and I in high school, sitting around and
realizing that we _should_ be more mature than we were, but we were just
getting no support from anyone. We matured very slowly in school and we could
feel it.

